# Electric water pump



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Has anyone tried using an electric water pump on the VG30E? While going through all the trouble with my cooling system, I found some from Summit Racing. I'm just curious to see how well they did. Seems like that would be cheap insurance in the future when the turbo goes on.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

advantages of electric cooling are out there! but only if you have the dollars! if the pump dies, its more expensive to replace. unless your looking for ultimate horsepower the stocker should be fine. i replaced mine as it ate itself to pieces. never the less now that its changed it should see another good 20 years


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Only time you'll probably need an electric pump is if you build the engine to run at a high enough rpm to cause cavitation. Electric pumps also circulate the coolant when the engine itself is turned off, for race engines that don't have an alternator or don't idle well. At this point an electric pump is probably a needless expense. Do it if you just want something unique or if you want to free up a couple of crank Hp. If it's more than a couple hundred $$, well, that's up to you.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> Only time you'll probably need an electric pump is if you build the engine to run at a high enough rpm to cause cavitation. Electric pumps also circulate the coolant when the engine itself is turned off, for race engines that don't have an alternator or don't idle well. At this point an electric pump is probably a needless expense. Do it if you just want something unique or if you want to free up a couple of crank Hp. If it's more than a couple hundred $$, well, that's up to you.


At this point it is completely useless and a waste of money. I'm thinking more down the road (several years) as the project is moving well along. 

My goal is 600rwhp. At that point I think it might be useful since I can have the coolant circulating while the motor isn't running and at idle.


----------

